
Why Facebook is doomed to an eventual irrelevance - zfhBlee
https://stacksavings.com/detail-post/Why-Facebook-is-doomed-to-an-eventual-irrelevance-BgkE7/en
======
StashOfCode
Interesting, but IMHO the main problem that Facebook faces today is not that
people discover that it uses personnal data to get richer, but that Facebook
is a leaking boat (should try a new logo, what about this one ?
[https://i.pinimg.com/564x/3c/42/87/3c42873bfdd5fec3cb163fdc4...](https://i.pinimg.com/564x/3c/42/87/3c42873bfdd5fec3cb163fdc4292550c.jpg)).
Even if its business model relies on an abusive use of personnal data and that
people may be surprised to learn about his, people are more surely suprised to
learn that Facebook did not secured the way it keeps those data. There is
still some room for a firm offering services to people in exchange of
personnal data, as long as this firm shows that it will use those data
carefully. Obviously, Facebook won't be that firm, because this business model
will be anti-Facebook by definition.

